#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-23
<saj> Hello All.
<saj> I was wondering if Ubuntu Budgie was suitable for an old computer (8 years old) and a novice user?
<fossfreedom_> saj: Hi
<fossfreedom_> how much ram has the PC ?
<saj> 2GB
<fossfreedom_> what is the processor ?
<saj> It is an AMD one. I think it has 2 cores. and a Nvidia graphics card
<fossfreedom_> yep - it should work. budgie-desktop is very easy to use.  Our welcome app should be useful.  My advice - write the ISO to a USB stick and boot with it.  Check graphics/networking etc works for you.  Have a look around - especially the welcome app.
<fossfreedom_> 17.04 is launched on April 13th
<fossfreedom_> alternatively - you could try 16.04.2 - our latest version based on the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS edition
<saj> How does it compare to Lubuntu and Xubuntu in terms of resources used?
<fossfreedom_> it sits between xubuntu and ubuntu gnome/unity
<saj> Thanks for the advice I will give it a crack.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-24
<FreddyFR> Hello ! I'm a french user and lover of Budgie desktop but i have a little problem: using radiotrau or my-weather-indicator, i can't see them onmy panel, thre's no icon.. What can Ido??
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-26
<Nodax`> Hello
<Nodax`> I installed budgie-indicator-applet via apt, but now I restarted my computer but my wifi icon is missing, and after removing budgie-indicator-applet and restarting it's still missing, though the "system tray" applet is active
<sebsebseb> hi
<fossfreedom> sebsebseb: /o
<sebsebseb> oh someone here now fossfreedom hi
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: and just as I have a budgie isseu to, well soething wondeirng how to do :d
<fossfreedom> sure
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: how to add new programs to the dock ?
<sebsebseb> however budgie is looking impresisve yes, and I'll show this at an event next month
<sebsebseb> as well
<fossfreedom> start the app - right click the icon and choose "keep in dock"
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: nope
<sebsebseb> I am in virtualbox
<sebsebseb> using maps as an example
<sebsebseb> what where ?
<sebsebseb> I don't see its icon p
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: ok got it
<sebsebseb> nice :)
<fossfreedom> yay1
<fossfreedom> yay!
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: yes easy to use interface
<sebsebseb> very impressive welcome screen
<sebsebseb> and that right there
<sebsebseb> is why I want to show it definetly
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: doing an event aimed at general  public to try and get them into Linux
<fossfreedom> cheers - nice to get some feedback.  much appreciated.
<sebsebseb> your a main dev ?
<fossfreedom> project lead
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: I had some issues with it in 16.10 on my phsyicall install here, but
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: ok well then you'l be glad to know that I intend to now show it in virtualbox
<sebsebseb> at a Linux Presentaiont Day event :d
<sebsebseb> that's for something
<sebsebseb> http://linux-presentation-day.org
<fossfreedom> 17.04 is shaping up to be a nice release.  well worth a look
<sebsebseb> yes it's beta 2 I am vm trying now
<sebsebseb> of budgie
<fossfreedom> cool
<sebsebseb> I think the welcome scdrene all of that
<sebsebseb> how it's done is awesome
<sebsebseb> detailed great
<sebsebseb> easy to use
<sebsebseb> aimed at newbies
<sebsebseb> and not many distros aactsauly have those, not even Ubuntu, which is a bit hmm, since its meant to be so user friendly, but other distros such as Mint and Mageia yes welcome screens
<fossfreedom> already looking at 17.10 - just adding translation capabilities to the app so that it shows in your native language and locale
<sebsebseb> are you main guy from solus budige as wel ?
<fossfreedom> that would be ikey
<sebsebseb> I mean it started off as a interfface for some other distro solus I belive?  I'll vm try solus next
<sebsebseb> ah yes of course ikey
<sebsebseb> yes I have read budige things here and there
<sebsebseb> ok but main guy to bring it over and be in  charge of it as an ubuntu flavour, nice
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: and I guess it's GTK 3 based really,  GNOME 3 t ools yeah
<fossfreedom> correct
<sebsebseb> never been that keen on anything else that used GTK, untill this :d
<sebsebseb> XFCE nah, LXDE, nah, etc etc
<sebsebseb> it  was alwasy GNOME
<sebsebseb> or GNOME,  GNOME 3, and Mate  later to :d
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: anyway  doing an event where will be showing differnet interfaces in Desktop Linux, and some mobile stuff to, some creative commons and rasspry pi as well,  aimed at general public,  would be ashame not to show budgie :d
<fossfreedom> much appreciated.  more visibility is always welcome
<sebsebseb> well it's easy to use
<sebsebseb> nice log in screen etc
<sebsebseb> user friendly.  ubuntu based as well
<sebsebseb> yep could imagine a newbie, bang new to linux, using that
<sebsebseb> and quite happily
<sebsebseb> plus it's an offical flavour so can actusally use #ubuntu  unlike Mint :d   well will be offical falvour with 17.04
<fossfreedom> with official status we have equal billing on great help sites such as Ask Ubuntu and Ubuntu Forums.  Very useful for new users.
<sebsebseb> what you mean equal billing ?
<fossfreedom> for unofficial ubuntu based distros, Ask Ubuntu will close questions.  From 17.04 Ubuntu Budgie based questions will be allowed.
<sebsebseb> yeah indeed :)
<sebsebseb> and can use the 1500 to 1700 or so people who ok mostly idle, but yeah in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> for help
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: I had a nice pm chata with somoene the other day,  who was in tehre with mint really
<sebsebseb> not emailed her yet
<sebsebseb> mint irc network is a bit small, but can be ok, from what i seen before
<sebsebseb> better a channel with more more people if new really I guess such as #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> much more peop;le
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: did you do most of the ubuntu budgie welcome screen text, or is it same in solous ?
<sebsebseb> now if only  actsaul ubuntu had one of those to :d
<fossfreedom> Solus doesnt have a welcome screen.  This is our own application.
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> interesting :)
<sebsebseb> well it's a winner :)
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: I remember asking popey in perosn a few years ago,  why is that,  other distros such as Mageia has a welcome screen,  but ubuntu doens't
<sebsebseb> and ubuntu is meant to be so much more user firnedly apparantly
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: I'll be able to test the welcome screen out, on general public next month :d
<sebsebseb> at an event as I was saying
<fossfreedom> thanks
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: did you do some of the text for that welcome screen?
<fossfreedom> most of the welcome app is done by a team member call Niyasc
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> from Canonical or ?
<fossfreedom> no - a Ubuntu Budgie team member
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: anyway going to    run Ubuntu 17.04 with unity 7 as the host os
<sebsebseb> then show other things in virtualbox
<sebsebseb> plus got other people there with computers doing diffenret interfaces etc
<sebsebseb> plus I got mobile stuff to do etc  :)
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: will be a reasoanablly small event, but should be good like last time :)
<fossfreedom> good luck.  Sounds interesting.
<sebsebseb> I think the budige welsocme screen pretty much nicely explains it all though to a newbie
<sebsebseb> the kind of things should know
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: so why the main lead to bring over to ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> :)
<sebsebseb> oh yeah one other hting, uhmm gwibber
<sebsebseb> a potential Irc killer?   peoplere were saying about that about two months ago on IRC.  why is budige on that with a bigger presence as well ?
<fossfreedom> basically - I think its a great interface.  I wanted to know how difficult it was to bring to ubuntu. So thats how it started.  Lots of people liked the idea - "budgie-remix" was then born.
<sebsebseb> why do you think its a great interface?
<fossfreedom> gwibber - not sure that is maintained any more.  most people who use IRC use something like hexchat or similar
<sebsebseb> not gwibber
<sebsebseb> gitter even
<sebsebseb> the chat thing for support
<sebsebseb> I meant gitter
<fossfreedom> basically it has a classic menu driven interface - but uses modern technologies.  It doesnt fork everything under the sun - makes the best use of existing technologies
<sebsebseb> but the chat is on something else that isn't irc or mostly hmm
<fossfreedom> gitter is own chosen development platform - gitter chat is very easy to use.  IRC tends to attract more technically able people only.
<sebsebseb> or for now.  it's like a develoepr community.  sign in with a github or twitter account it said
<sebsebseb> who not that techi on gitter ?
<fossfreedom> alot of people on the community channel are normal standard users.
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom: oh see a little typo on the welcome screen now
<sebsebseb> fossfreedom:  doing solus now vm trying, but yes looks like ubuntu budige is still better :d
<sebsebseb> better implementation of it etc
<sebsebseb> about to install in vm though got a live up
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-19
<fossfreedom_> vinzv just read an email from yourself to Nikola - if you have any tweaks etc that could be suggested for the main 18.04 release please shout out.  TIA
<vinzv> fossfreedom_: hi, currently the tweaks i have on my list are only visual customizations to fit our corporate design better
<vinzv> wallpapers, additional icons, theme selections
<vinzv> we'll see if there are things coming up being relevant to upstream ubuntu budgie.
<fossfreedom_> adding these via the oem install option or are you remaking the ISO as a custom ISO?
<vinzv> neither nor
<vinzv> we're installing via FAI (fai-project.org) fully automated
<vinzv> customers get access to our FAI server for manual reinstall if they want to
<vinzv> as we offer various ubuntu flavors we're installing ubuntu minimal plus adding metapackages afterwards.
<fossfreedom_> intriguing - will read up on that
<vinzv> the customer get's his machine in OEM mode to setup username, passwort etc. at his preferences.
<vinzv> some tweakings are done by some "firstrun" script afterwards.
<fossfreedom_> ah - makes sense
<fabioabibi> hi folks
<fabioabibi> I'm testing Ubuntu Budgie, and it's great, but I have a little issue... I use "Nemo" instead "Nautilus", but I can't make it call tilix to open in terminal, only installing gnome-terminal
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-20
<bashfulrobot> Fabioabibi I'm not sure how the internals of Nemo work. Did you open an issue on the Nemo projects issue tracker? I'm not trying to throw this over the wall, but they will understand the internals much better.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-21
<Edwin_> hola alguien me ayuda?
<bashfulrobot> Edwin_ How are you? What can we do to assist? Keep in mind that I am translating via google translate.
<bashfulrobot> But you should join us over at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org. Then the larger community can also assist you.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-23
<vinzv> hi... this channel's topic still points to gitter.im. maybe someone could change it to discourse?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-24
<NoCode> Hey, I go to change the time format on the bar, and it goes back to how it was before. I don't think this is normal behaviour. :P
<fossfreedom> NoCode, the calendar applet? Think someone mentioned that before to me.  There is a fix upstream but haven't had the time to backport and patch it
<NoCode> Okay cool. At least you know. :)
<VTCoder> Hey all
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-20
<noalternative> Just installed budgie on Thinkpad x140e, and everything looks great but I am having trouble with the curser when I use touchpad.  It is jerking around and won't select or click anything.
<noalternative> I am not sure what is wrong but it is and amd based thinkpad, so it maybe different that what budgie is generally installed on.  I am using a desktop mouse and it works ok, but I want my touchpad.
<noalternative> Anyway I need some help with this.
<noalternative> If anyone can help PM me.
<Eickmeyer> noalternative: AMD Graphics by any chance too?
<noalternative> yes it has amd graphics
<Eickmeyer> noalternative: You might have to change your linux command line in grub. I have AMD graphics as well and experienced the same problem with the mouse cursor.
<noalternative> ok
<Eickmeyer> AMD graphics on a laptop tends to have issues. I have something that worked. Do you know how to edit the command line in grub?
<noalternative> No, I need some instructions.
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Open a terminal, type "sudoedit /etc/default/grub", enter your password.
<noalternative> Ok. I have this file opened.
<Eickmeyer> Make sure the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT matches the one here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V7RrGHpMZP/
<Eickmeyer> Ctrl-x, y (to save changes)
<Eickmeyer> then "sudo update-grub"
<Eickmeyer> Reboot to apply the change.
<noalternative> Eickmeyer: I did all that but got an inconclusive responce, when I entered update-grub.
<noalternative> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h4vz7F7fCh/
<noalternative> When I rebooted, I still had the problem
<Eickmeyer> noalternative: Uhoh... you accidentally uncommented the first line. sudoedit /etc/default/grub and make sure the # is still there on the first line.
<noalternative> Here is what I have in  /etc/default/grub https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tc6vdQWv37/
<Eickmeyer> noalternative: Okay, that should be correct, assuming that's all you have in that file.
<Eickmeyer> sudo update-grub
<noalternative> i did that and still got that response.
<Eickmeyer> noalternative: Then you've done something to your system. I'm going to refer you to #ubuntu and see if there's anything they can do.
<Eickmeyer> So, please join #ubuntu since this is not an Ubuntu Budgie specific problem.
<noalternative> ok, thanks for trying.
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-21
<heelrayner> Hello all
<heelrayner> is there a way to make the menu show in the bar?
<heelrayner> like at the top
<heelrayner> idk the name of the bar tbh
<heelrayner> new to budgie
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-03-22
<aryan__> Hello everyone !
